# lichenoid dermatitis



## misstigris (Apr 8, 2011)

What would be the appropriate ICD-9 code for this diagnosis?

Thanks for the help


----------



## NaliniAAPC (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi,
Lichenoid dermatitis is a recurrent rash that is due to inflammation. This rash is initially small, flat-topped, bumps that in time join up together into rough, scaly patches on the skin. The bumps are usually 2 to 4 mm. Lichenoid dermatitis is a very curious skin condition, the effects of which are localized to the areas of involvement. The color of this rash sets it up differently from other skin disorders such as eczema, psoriasis.
ICD Code 701.0
Regards,
Nalini CPC


----------



## 9962364364 (Feb 11, 2016)

WHAT IS ICD 10 CODE FOR  lichenoid dermatitis ?


----------



## djrice86 (Feb 12, 2016)

ICD-10 code: L28.0


----------

